# bowl blanks



## morris (9 Jan 2008)

Hello 
does any one know where I can buy bowl blanks in the North East of England??


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jan 2008)

Whereabouts NorthEast ?

Boroughbridge
Penrith

E-bay?
More e-bay

I've used all of the above,and have no complaints about the timber or the service.

Andrew


----------



## SP (10 Jan 2008)

Morris,

You can get them at Keenleysides in Bedlington Station, or Hexhamshire Hardwoods near Hexham.

Good luck

Stephen


----------



## duncanh (10 Jan 2008)

Depending on where abouts you are in the North East there's also Newcastle Hardwoods and Snainton, which is on the way to Scarborough

I haven't been to Newcastle Hardwoods for a while but from what I've heard they're really helpful and the prices are good. Snainton usually have a large supply of UK bowl blanks.

I haven't been to Hexhamshire Hardwoods for a long time, but unless it's very close to you I wouldn't bother - they're very hard to contact by phone and their opening times are somewhat erratic. They're based a long way from anywhere and have been known to close on the spur of the moment even when they've told customers that they'll be open.

Hope this helps

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (10 Jan 2008)

Have had the same experience with Hexhamshire Hardwoods as Duncan mentioned - used to be a great place;owner now semi-retired,so although the shop is still open (part-time),don't set off without ringing first because they might be shut  

Andrew


----------



## morris (16 Jan 2008)

thanks for that
I found the place in Hexam, which was closed
I looked at the web for the Newcastle shop, it did not look like a place which sells bowlblanks,

has any of you had some from them??
Morris


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2008)

morris":2tz586s4 said:


> ....I looked at the web for the Newcastle shop, it did not look like a place which sells bowlblanks,
> ....Morris



:?:





From their Services Page as linked by Duncan.

Apart from which it is usually far more cost effective to by the slabs and cut your own blanks.


----------



## duncanh (17 Jan 2008)

Newcastle Hardwoods is run by a couple of young blokes in their 30s (I guess). Apparently they used to work for Hexhamshire but left to start out on their own. 
They were eager to help when they didn't have what I wanted one time so could probably get stock in for you if you were after anything particular.

The first time I went in they had a small amount of exotic blanks but I think they're slowly building up as last time they had a wider selection as well as uk timbers.
As well as pre-cut blanks they also sell boards and, as Chas said, this works out cheaper.

Out of interest Morris, where are you based?


----------



## morris (21 Jan 2008)

Hi Duncan
I live in Bishop Auckland near Darlington
I have been given an oaktree, which has a trunk of 21 ins diameter.
I am a bit stuck now , have a 18ins chainsaw, and a 6 ins bandsaw. I don`t want to waste too much wood and don`t know exactly how to get it into usable pieces

any ideas??


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2008)

Well my thoughts are to cut it into lengths a little over multiples of the diameter (to allow for any end splitting) with your chainsaw and seal the ends.
Then progressively as time permits split in half with axe and wedges to reduce core splitting.

Cut into blanks with your chainsaw/bandsaw as and when, and turn green and leave to dry before final finishing. 
Do not be too up tight about loosing the 1-2" around the core area, it is the most likely section to split on you.


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jan 2008)

morris":3nr8m1p8 said:


> I have been given an oaktree, which has a trunk of 21 ins diameter.



Congratulations,sounds like a good haul =D> 

Andrew (not jealous at all.. :^o :wink: )


----------



## treefella83 (21 Jan 2008)

cant help you there mate i sold my big saw in november and i miss it already


----------



## Ken Furminger (21 Jan 2008)

I would use your bandsaw to cut some into 2 inch squares about 20 inches long and some 14 inch by 2 1/2 then you can turn some stools, I think furniture is the best use for oak. If you are going to wet turn some bowls limit yourself to the best parts, near the stump, burrs or crotch wood because unless you have a lot of time on your hands a lot of it will break up before you get to it. I once took on a big pickup load of very large beach and probably lost half in the end. You want to enjoy it not make it a lot of hard work unless you intend to make a living at it of course. 
Take it steady. 
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jan 2008)

Green Oak?

All I can do is wish you the best of British... I'd plank it as best you can and cross your fingers :wink: 

As for cutting it into 2 inch squares about 20 inches long ....try it and watch and learn :roll:


----------



## morris (22 Jan 2008)

thanks for all the good advice
I have turned a vase from some green cherry wood and been lucky enough , no splits or warps.
But think I am only a beginner, everything I manage is an achievment.
I have even been lucky enough to get into the Teeside woodclub, who meet every week and its all hands on, best chance for me to learn.

The first bowl I turned looked fantastic to me, 6 months on and I would not dare show anybody
I am sure I`ll get there
anybody near me is welcome to have a look and get some of the wood if they like


----------

